# No Display on new motherboard



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 20, 2012)

My system Config
AMD FX8120
Gigabyte 990XA UD3(Bought it today-problem maker)
3X4gb Kingston Value Ram
1+2 TB Hard drive
DVD RW
Nvidia 550Ti Graphic card
Cooler Master 500W PSU

I bought this motherboard(990XA UD3) today, after spending hours to setup and assemble the Cabinet when I turned on the power, to my shock no display came on the screen.
All fans were moving, I mean heatsink's cabinet fans and graphic card fan but there was no display. I tried using another monitor with the same and different cable but no luck. The motherboard doesn't have onboard graphics so I can't even check if something's wrong with my graphic card which is highly unlikely as it was working fine with the previous board. I don't have nay internal speaker, so pls don't ask me about the Beep sound.
I  disconnected my dives(HD and DVD), removed 2 dimms of RAM just to make sure it works but it didn't.
Guys please help me with this issue, is there something wrong with the board! Please comment.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

without an internal speaker or spare gfx card it's hard to tell which is actually making this issue .. anyway, is it possible for you to borrow a gfx card from friend for testing ? and just to make sure did you connected the gfx card's power connector ( 6 pin pci-e ) ?


Try all the ram slots and ram modules - one at a time and see if it works ? also make sure you have installed the gfx card on primary pci-e slot.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> without an internal speaker or spare gfx card it's hard to tell which is actually making this issue .. anyway, is it possible for you to borrow a gfx card from friend for testing ? and just to make sure did you connected the gfx card's power connector ( 6 pin pci-e ) ?
> 
> 
> Try all the ram slots and ram modules - one at a time and see if it works ? also make sure you have installed the gfx card on primary pci-e slot.



I borrowed a graphic card, bought the internal speaker, installed them.
Now, when I turn on the PC the same situation reoccurs. No beep sound no display. I even tried changing RAM slots but no good.This whole thing is damn disappointing.


----------



## root.king (Oct 20, 2012)

maybe BIOS corrupted (regular problem with gb mobo), but if that so how fans are working ?
Back it to RMA


----------



## dead.night7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh freak!! like I thought, 
I mean I had issues in the past for the motherboard not giving out displays for my entire time in warranty. Do motherboards built on AMD have all such major issues of no display?

Take a look here about my problem, 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/164970-msi-mobos-built-poorly.html#post1769705


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 20, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> maybe BIOS corrupted (regular problem with gb mobo), but if that so how fans are working ?
> Back it to RMA



Been a gigabyte user for many years, never faced such an issue. It surely looks like a manufacturing defect.



dead.night7 said:


> Oh freak!! like I thought,
> I mean I had issues in the past for the motherboard not giving out displays for my entire time in warranty. Do motherboards built on AMD have all such major issues of no display?
> 
> Take a look here about my problem,
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/164970-msi-mobos-built-poorly.html#post1769705



It has nothing to do with being a Motherboard for AMD or Intel, its all about having a bad luck.


----------



## dead.night7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Luck is also having a factor when it comes to having purchase any electronic component, Sigh!!

Found many cases about the No Display thing on motherboard while everything on motherboard runs like the fans, lights, etc, but monitors also wont lit up
Have a look on different forums
1
890GX Pro 3 Video Problem
2
ZOTAC 890GX-ITX No Display, Brand New - ZOTAC Z-SPOT - It's Time to Play!


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

ritwiksondhi said:


> I borrowed a graphic card, bought the internal speaker, installed them.
> Now, when I turn on the PC the same situation reoccurs. No beep sound no display. I even tried changing RAM slots but no good.This whole thing is damn disappointing.



time to RMA the mobo.



kiranbhat said:


> maybe BIOS corrupted (regular problem with gb mobo), but if that so how fans are working ?
> Back it to RMA



fans will work fine even if the bios is corrupted .... BTW, the dual bios thing is a piece of joke.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll try to get it replaced from the dealer only (Cost to Cost) but if that doesn't work will have to go to the Gigabyte service centre. 
Can anyone tell me how much time do they take to replace the mobo at service centre?


----------



## dead.night7 (Oct 21, 2012)

ritwiksondhi said:


> Can anyone tell me how much time do they take to replace the mobo at service centre?



Less than 5 Days, I always got my motherboards in not more than 2 weeks. Certainly depends in where SCs are situated


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 23, 2012)

Catastrophy...its not the motherboard but processor. 6 pins of my CPU were bent..all my fault obviously. Got them straighteen up from a laptop repair guy. He confirmed that the combo is working by inserting some card in the AGP slot, it showed different numbers with and without processor installed. I hope he's right. Will confirm by myself on reaching home. If it works then I promise I'd never take out the CPU from the board, if it don't then goodbye my 10K.

CPU works now and so does everything else. Sorry guys for unnecessarily bothering you all, but thanks anyways.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 2, 2012)

> its not the motherboard but processor. 6 pins of my CPU were bent..


----------



## Scoob (Nov 15, 2012)

Tried updating the bios?


----------



## rockfella (Nov 28, 2012)

They are fast! Good luck. Do you have cost2cost phone number? Thanks.


ritwiksondhi said:


> I'll try to get it replaced from the dealer only (Cost to Cost) but if that doesn't work will have to go to the Gigabyte service centre.
> Can anyone tell me how much time do they take to replace the mobo at service centre?



Oh! I won't tinker with my AMD chip. Good find. Enjoy your rig.


ritwiksondhi said:


> Catastrophy...its not the motherboard but processor. 6 pins of my CPU were bent..all my fault obviously. Got them straighteen up from a laptop repair guy. He confirmed that the combo is working by inserting some card in the AGP slot, it showed different numbers with and without processor installed. I hope he's right. Will confirm by myself on reaching home. If it works then I promise I'd never take out the CPU from the board, if it don't then goodbye my 10K.
> 
> CPU works now and so does everything else. Sorry guys for unnecessarily bothering you all, but thanks anyways.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 28, 2012)

how did you manage to bend pins?


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> how did you manage to bend pins?



just last week, i managed to pull out the proccy along with the heatsink, while the cpu was locked down (damn the tim that came with hyper 212, too sticky)
thank goodness i always pull the HS's perpendicularly, so i didnt damage the cpu. (thank god i dont have an intel, the damn socket would've broken)

for "unsticking" the cpu, i pulled it sideways, applying a shearing force.

lesson : slide off the heatsink, if you value your cpu/motherboard


----------

